# Audi A6 2.4 V6 service schedule?



## Wiberg (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there,
Anyone know where to find the service schedule for the 2003 A6?
I'm starting to worry abouth the age of the timimgbelts.
Thanks
Christian


----------

